# I've been BOMBED!!!!!!!



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

MO IS THE MAN!!!!!!!!!! or maybe the MAD BOMBER? I went from being ISOM poor to rich,in one afternoon.. All I can say is thank you sir..


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey that Looks AWESOME!!! Hope you enjoy em :W


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Sweeet Floyd!! Apparently these ISOM attacks were fairly widespread today!!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Man, did Mo pick some great cigars for you! Way to go Mo!


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Alright Frank, enjoy the smokes!!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Now that's a bomb. Question is....siran off or on? Ya know like cello on or off..just my sick British sense of humor....and now for something completely different.....  

Good one Mo!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice! Nobody told me there was a bombing run today!!


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

Get the cutters and torches ready!! Congrats and enjoy!

Nice work Mo.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I feel your warm squishy feeling inside, there's nothing quite like a bomb- and this one was well deserved.
-eef


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

NIRVANA!!! What a bomb! Mo really is the man. Congrats and enjoy the fine selection you got.

Way to go Mo!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Congratulations floydp! Lots of good smokes and fodder for the review section. :w


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

HOLY Crap :BS , you and Msfloydp will have a smoking evening, ( you are going to share ) :hn


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

P-Town Smokes said:


> HOLY Crap :BS , you and Msfloydp will have a smoking evening, ( you are going to share ) :hn


I sure am P-town. And they will be resting naked in the himidor tonight.. Funny thing earlier today,Ms.Floydp smelled one the punch punch I think,and said pu that smells like sheet pedro. :r


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

That wasn't a Bomb that was a nuclear Attack.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Holy Guacamole! Way to go, Mo! That looks great, congrats. I'm sure you'll enjoy them!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Gotta watch that Mo.......he's a dangerous hombre.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet! Looking foward to "collateral damage" reports!


Scott"MoisTHEman"M


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Good Looking Bomb, enjoy your Cigar Amigo.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Those look great. There are "Craters" all across North America! We must report the fallout to the rest of the world. :w


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> I sure am P-town. And they will be resting naked in the himidor tonight.. Funny thing earlier today,Ms.Floydp smelled one the punch punch I think,and said pu that smells like sheet pedro. :r


It did stink!!! LOL Frank's great about sharing his stogie's with me!! I guess he should be, I collect the mail most of the time and he wouldn't want me hiding them on him... :r Just kidding, we love to share our stogies..


----------

